# Mayday Mayday- how to get anal gland secretions out of new sofa!



## Llewellyn (29 April 2011)

As above- Its a material sofa, Cleaned it with carpet shampoo but it still smells rank 
Had a look through past posts but the smell is actually too gross to stay here long! 
Help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vizslak (29 April 2011)

Ew you poor thing! I feel for you! I take it it isnt a part of the sofa you can take off and wash! bicarb?


----------



## PucciNPoni (30 April 2011)

OOOH NOOOO - burn it?  Honestly I don't know -but I'm offering you my deepest sympathy! ewwwwww


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 April 2011)

No ideas I'm afraid but I feel for you.


----------



## hudsonw (30 April 2011)

Yuck, I had the same issue a few years ago with our last dog.
We had to take him to the vets to be drained!!!
Anyway, wait for area to dry (might have to go out for the day!!) and use a blunt knife to scrape gently at the Mark and then Fabreeze!!!!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (30 April 2011)

Stain & Odour Remover from Pets At Home will get it out, glad its not my Sofa!


----------



## Llewellyn (30 April 2011)

Much scrubbing later with a newly bought pet odour shampoo smell less but stain still present. Never again out of laziness shall I be feeding wet dog food to my dog for a week.  My own fault.  Back to chicken wings now. So back to nice non smelly poo.


----------



## cliodhna (30 April 2011)

Oh the joys of owning pets!!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (30 April 2011)

Oh no!!! I feel for you! Our Goldie had problems with her glands the were filling up far too quickly and not being emptied naturally - cue lots of bum rubbing. The vet advised 2 tablespoons of bran in her dinner every night so that (for want of a better way to put it!) the secretions were forced out by a more solid faeces - its a miracle worker!!
K x


----------



## CalllyH (30 April 2011)

God knows but the two I live with are farting so badly tonight. Rank.


----------



## WandaMare (30 April 2011)

Sorry no advice, just wanted to thank you for your post......i haven't laughed so much for ages, just the title literally made me cry laughing..    My OH would have a complete meltdown if my dog had done that.....I of course would be rolling around with laughter....probably reaching desperately for the Fabreeze


----------



## unicornleather (1 May 2011)

A steam cleaner will get it out, it's the bacteria that make the smell, kill the bacteria and you kill the smell.
My industrial steam cleaner heats upto 165 degrees and comes out at 135 degrees, kills all bacteria as well as any flea larvae in carpets etc and without any chemicals at all, just plain water.
Oz


----------

